# Money tree and dead frog question...



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

I had put some Dried leaves for my Money tree (Pachira Macrocarpa) in my dart tank. There are a few really small auratus in there. This morning i noticed that one of the blue and blacks was dead. They have been doing great for months and the others are fine. As soon as i found it dead i took out all the leaves and removed the other frogs just to be on the safe side. Has anyone had any problems or know that this tree is bad news.


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

how long have you had the frogs before you added the leaves?
were the leaves dried out?
did any kind of chemicals get on the leaves that you added to the tank?


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

-I had them for about 3 or 4 months
-Yes they were dried
-No


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

if only one of them died and the others are still doing fine, i would say that something was wrong with that one single frog. most likely all the frogs where exposed to the leaves in the tank so i would say it wasn't the leaves, it might have just been a fluke that the one frog died after adding the leaves. was that one frog skinny that died? were all the frogs eating good?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Did you sterilize the leaves first by boiling and baking them?


----------

